# Interesting conversation



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I recently had lunch with a friend of mine. We both worked together for the same comapny for over 30 years, so you could say I know this man pretty good. We share similiar views on the future of the US, and discuss what we think is going to happen. The interesting part came when he talked a little about his son.

His son is in the military, and has been for 20 plus years. His area of expertice is computers. Plus, he has a high level of security clearance. Obviiously, his son can't tell him anything too much of what he does, or sees, but after a trip to New York city, some interesting tid bits came out in a casual conversation. His son mentioned being in a very large underground facility, and seeing lots of left over supplies from the cold war era. with these supplies were old cb type radios commonly used during that time, for local communication.

My question that comes to mind, is why would they keep that "old" outdated type stuff around, when the best of high tech is available.??? My answer is, that they know what type of solar, sun spot activity is coming, and the old, non solid state type stuff will still work after the solar flares have done their deed.

That's the only answer I could come up with. I'm sure many of the "in the know" people are arare of what's coming, and are getting prepped for the event.

One other recent news item that caught my eye. The local paper showed a picture that a new NASA satelite had taken of a solar flare recently. This satelites sole stated purpose is to take pictures of solar flares. It takes a long time to manufacture a satelite, so the government has ben planning for this satelite a long time. Do you also find it a little curious that NASA would launch this satelite now, and publically state that it's sole purpose is to take pics of solar flares????

My line of thinking tells me that we are going to be having trouble with solar flares in the near future. And all these underground bases that we already know about are being prepped for the elites. The powers that be have a good idea about how bad it's going to get. Since we already have had flare attacks in the past, and have real world evidence as to how bad they can be, we better take notice.

What do you guys think????


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I am taking notice.

I also believe that the government does know what is really going on and they are planning for it, to save their own skins, not the skins of the people that elected them to their "high-n-mighty" position.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay....sooo what happens with solar flares and how do you prepare for that?
Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

This sounds like the global warming that Al Gore and the gang are talking about. We believers know that God destroyed the earth with a flood the first time and that the second time it would be with fire. This doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> Okay....sooo what happens with solar flares and how do you prepare for that?
> Sorry for my ignorance.


Depends upon the severity. At a low dose, solar activity is what gives us the Northern Lights and interferes with some radio transmissions. At a higher dose it's similar to an EMP. At a mega dose? Could be the end of life as we know it. The most likely effect would be like a worldwide EMP.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> Okay....sooo what happens with solar flares and how do you prepare for that?
> Sorry for my ignorance.


faithmarie, in 1889? or thereabouts, North America experienced a massive solar storm that knocked out telegraph lines across large parts of the country. Could have been more extensive than that, but not sure. It actually melted the wires and caused wild fires in some areas. Now, these were heavy copper wires -- massive compared to the electronic components we all rely on nowadays. Considering that static from you fingertip can fry some components in your computer, it is claimed that a similar solar storm today could destroy much of the infrastructure in the country, potentially knocking us back into the stone age for 6 months to a year. Exaggerated? I don't know, but at the very least, we all should be................you guessed it -- PREPARED.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay now I think I understand...solar flares = EMP...... or death
I have had that scenario in my mind sense reading one second after. I read some where that you can use a medal garbage can lined with a blanket ... so the stuff you put in it doesn't touch the medal.. acts like a FC.
I just bought a geiger counter and a short wave radio to put in the can.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Do a "google search" on "Faraday Cage" and you will get a lot of info on how to protect your electronics against EMP pulses. I'm definitely keeping my '87 Harley - no computers or electronics to get fried by EMP and I'll still be riding high if the big flare comes. :2thumb:


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

I am from another country and my views do not necessarily apply here but seeing enough "government" works of all types, it seems to me that storing that stuff was nothing but typical governmental red tape in its best, or worst. 

FWIW, in our office we are trying to return some items to main HQ to be made available for others, and we have been wasting weeks after weeks in paper works just because we didn't like to throw the stuff away. Next time, I will reach to the closest tash can and dump things in there. It would save me a heart attack or something. 

So, in the abovementioned story, it seems to me that some employees didn't want to do all the paper work of returning those gadgets to main HQ for storage or re-distribution or disposal , so they shoved them under the carpet so to speak. 

I don't blame them.

Sometimes it becomes more than funny. 
Some of you may rememeber the old dot matrix printers. A few years back we shifted to newer printers, and the management was clearing their facilities from the printers, ink ribbons, and other accessories. Being old fashioned I prefered to stick to one of them (Epson LQ 1500) .So, I went to the storehouse and asked for all the ribbons for that printer (since they were to be thrown anyway). They were about 15 of them and I filled a form asking for all 15 ribbons. 

You know what the answer I got ?? POLICY does not allow an employee to ask for ALL stock of any item. They offered to give me 5 ribbons max. 

I was lucky not to have a heart attack.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

I go to this site for all my solor info. Solor Cycle 24.com He is based out of calvary I think. Good info and alot of data. This solor cycle #24 is going to be a fun one. There could be a powerful EMP within the next couple of years. And nasa knows this. 
I believe our goverment dose a lot of stupid stuff, but when it comes to saving thier own skin, nothing is over looked. They will pick only the best and the brightested to insure the furture of humanity. I wonder how much their going to sell the tickets to the underworld will be.

Sun block 200.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

*money talks, BS walks.....*

I have worked for the govt for 22 years (retired from the USCG). I have learned to disregard most public statements made by politicians. I look at where the money goes.

There is significant evidence that the govt has been sinking megadollars into digging underground facilities.

There is the sudden need by several governments to sink megadollars into the "seed bank" above the Arctic Circle.

There have been megadollars invested in creating a shadow govt (FEMA/Homeland Security) and the underground facilities to protect them.

The list goes on and on.

That says that some bodies know somethings that aren't being shared with the general population.

:nuts:


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

I firmly believe the general public isn't being told as much as we should. CHanges in weather, volcanoes in Iceland, rain in the Arctic, more and more earthquakes around the world that nobody is reporting, (I think these are causing some of the mine collapses)......and thats just on the "natural" side. Everyone knows whats going on with the government side. And how about that "rogue satallite " that had stopped communication with the ground? I think there are enough signs/signals if we actually pay attention. The problem is, the media and the government either isn't telling us whats going on, or they pull a "hit and run" with the info...just enough to say something about it so nobody gripes. But the mainstream public isn't paying attention because its such sparse information, they aren't putting it together. They are too wrapped up in their own affairs to bother. 

I think the "high-n-mighties" (to quote an OP) know loads more that they are willing to divulge.


----------

